# How about the other Whisky?



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Well...we have a thread started on Bourbon...but what are some of the other whisk(e)ys thatpeople here like...Scotches? Irish? Canadian? anywhere else?

I, personally, have really taken to Johnnie Walker Green Label...or, if that isnt sophisticated enough for the single malt set...I also like Oban and Macallan 18...I've yet to try Glenfiddich XXX...but I really want to...perhaps that'll be my Christmas present to myself...

I aslo like Tullamore, Crown Royal, and Antiquity (Indian whisky...or would it be whiskey?)...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...I, personally, have really taken to Johnnie Walker Green Label...


I received JW Green as a gift. I have taken a liking to it. Generally when I am home I will have it on the rocks while watching the _Nightly Business Report_ on PBS. It's almost a tradition now :biggrin2:

M8


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Martinis at 8 said:


> I received JW Green as a gift. I have taken a liking to it. Generally when I am home I will have it on the rocks while watching the _Nightly Business Report_ on PBS. It's almost a tradition now :biggrin2:
> 
> M8


 M8:

I drink when I watch the news too!! :icon_smile:

I favor Scotch, which when ordered in Scotland is whiskey (or whisky)* and usually the most peaty iodiney single malt I can find!

*The spelling _whisky_ (plural _whiskies_) is generally used for those distilled in Scotland, Wales, Canada and Japan, while _whiskey_ is used for the spirits distilled in Ireland and in the United States.

More interesting facts: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whisky


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

Andy said:


> M8:
> 
> I favor Scotch, which when ordered in Scotland is whiskey (or whisky)* and usually the most peaty iodiney single malt I can find!


An Islay man! Can't do better than Laphroaig or Port Ellen (the younger ones). Stay away from Bunnahabhain though, more Highland than Islay.

Why aren't you guys in Singapore? We can do a whisky night every Friday.


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

shoefetish said:


> An Islay man! Can't do better than Laphroaig or Port Ellen (the younger ones). Stay away from Bunnahabhain though, more Highland than Islay.
> 
> Why aren't you guys in Singapore? We can do a whisky night every Friday.


Lagavulin! 16 years old! Mmmmmm......


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I've also recently gotten into the 18 yo Glenfedich (sp?) Ancient Reserve...for the price I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better value in a single malt...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

*I honestly tried*

I really tried to like single malts. I guess I just came to it too late in life. I can sip a good blended scotch like Johnny, but have yet to try a single malt I can drink.

My whisky though is, not surprisingly, Canadian rye whisky. My usual is Weiser's Oldest, a nice 18 year old. When I cannot find that, Canadian Club (of all people!) have a sherry cask aged that is quite drinkable with a definite note of sweetness to it. IMO, Tangle Ridge was just a created sensation by the Robb Report and should not be bothered with.

One must keep in mind though, and help me with the Latin again JLibourel, "over tastes, their can be no arguments".

Warmest regards


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> My whisky though is, not surprisingly, Canadian rye whisky. My usual is Weiser's Oldest, a nice 18 year old. When I cannot find that, Canadian Club (of all people!) have a sherry cask aged that is quite drinkable with a definite note of sweetness to it. IMO, Tangle Ridge was just a created sensation by the Robb Report and should not be bothered with.


Have you tried CC's other premium bottlings? How about the Hirsch Canadian rye bottlings that have been showing up recently?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

*More info please..*



jcusey said:


> Have you tried CC's other premium bottlings? How about the Hirsch Canadian rye bottlings that have been showing up recently?


No I have not, in fact I was not even aware of more bottlings! I live in Arizona now and it is difficult to even procure my Weiser's. I have to have it shipped in from a Chicago distributer. Can you tell me more about the Hirsch? A website maybe?

Warmest regards


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> No I have not, in fact I was not even aware of more bottlings! I live in Arizona now and it is difficult to even procure my Weiser's. I have to have it shipped in from a Chicago distributer. Can you tell me more about the Hirsch? A website maybe?


I know next to nothing about the Hirsch. I assume that the venture is associated in some way (possibly only tangentially) with the AH Hirsch Bourbons bottled from old Michter's Distillery stocks over the past few years. In any event, see the importer's blurbs about the different Hirsch Canadian bottlings (8, 10, and 12 YO) , , and . The blurbs mention the Glenora distillery in Nova Scotia, which produces a single malt whisky (Glen Breton) that is supposedly very interesting, but they only claim that Glenora bottles the rye whisky. I guess that makes sense because Glenora has pot stills and the Hirsch whisky is distilled in column stills.

Regarding CC, is their full range. The Sherry Cask appears to be 8 YO, the Reserve bottling 10 YO, and the Classic 12 12 YO. None of these bottlings is particularly expensive when compared to single malt scotch, but I am paralyzed with indecision about which to try first.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The 12 YO Classic has been around for at least a decade, that is not new. The Sherry Cask Aged is fairly new to my knowledge, in the last 3-4 years as far as I can tell. I would try the sherry cask first if I was you. It is very approachable and I think best enjoyed in a Manhattan. Try Stock red vermouth 1 part, whisky two parts. I serve it on the rocks, no cherries.

Thanks for the links!


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> The 12 YO Classic has been around for at least a decade, that is not new. The Sherry Cask Aged is fairly new to my knowledge, in the last 3-4 years as far as I can tell. I would try the sherry cask first if I was you. It is very approachable and I think best enjoyed in a Manhattan. Try Stock red vermouth 1 part, whisky two parts. I serve it on the rocks, no cherries.
> 
> Thanks for the links!


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll give it a try. Interestingly, the Sherry Cask bottling is the most expensive of all the CC premium bottlings (but still less than $20!).


----------



## ShanCawl (Mar 4, 2006)

To me, if I can't taste and smell the peat, then it cannot be good whiskey... that being said, I will take a Bourbon.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> I would try the sherry cask first if I was you. It is very approachable and I think best enjoyed in a Manhattan.


I have made an unforced error. I was in the liquor store last night fully intending to buy CC Sherry Cask; and for reasons that made sense at the time but that defy logic now, I ended up with a bottle of the CC Reserve. It's not that it's bad whisky -- there's a lot of good vanilla and spice on the nose -- but I've had other Canadians at similar price levels that have much more character than this one. I probably would have enjoyed the Sherry Cask much more.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

*Wouldn't you know it....*

I found a website last night with the Hirsch, and they also carried my beloved Weiser's. I was set to buy a bottle of the top Hirsch and a case of my 18 YO Weiser's....type in the CC#, hit "submit".....wouldn't you know it, they do not ship to Arizona!! Back to the drawing boards.

Jcusey, I totally agree about the CC. Truly, the only CC I would call a premium offering is the Sherry Cask. It is very winey in nature, quite a different note than the usual rye.

Warmest regards


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm not a Scotch drinker (bourbon being my choice when not drinking pales and bitters), but a friend who's tried an impressive number of finer Scotches recommends Grand Old Par (Parr?). According to him, it's the best Scotch he's ever had and it's quite inexpensive, relatively speaking. Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wayfarer, if you like the Sherry cask aged malts you may want to give the Balvenie 12 yr Double Wood a try. Its aged in a traditional Oak cask and then aged again in a cask used for sherry. It keeps the traditional flavors while adding the extra depth and drinkability from the sherry cask. I too enjoy the Johnny Walker blends for their smoothness and drinkability.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I've also recently gotten into the 18 yo Glenfedich (sp?) Ancient Reserve...for the price I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better value in a single malt...


I am a Glenfiddich man myself, 18 yo if you are buying, and something younger if it's on me. (Medicare isn't treating my practice so well this year!) Recently, though, a foray into the Jameson's was quite productive, so now I am torn between the two. We will just have to work through this difficult period. Bill
:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

How about Jamison Irsh, very smooth. As long as it's alcohol I like it.


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

I like Yamazaki 12 year single malt from Suntory - the most drinkable single malt I've ever had. Not at all peaty, just smooth.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll second the opinion that Lagavulin is the peaty, iodiney stuff that would suit Andy...

Johnnie Walker used to do a tasting where you'd try four single malts from the different regions to see that a blend of them is sometimes better.

They were Talisker, Oban, Lagavulin, and Cardhu. I fell in love with Cardhu, but due to a marketing disaster they no longer sell it here.

Fortunately, Cardhu's output is one of the primary ingredients in Johnnie Walker Swing, which comes in something that looks like a high-end cognac bottle and is designed to wobble.

I'll be going to Ireland in April, and I'd love to know more about their whiskies. All you can get here is Jameson and Bushmill's - one from Dublin, one from Belfast. A local bar has Tullamore Dew that I have to try, but the selection is sorely lacking. Any suggestions on what I should try to find here in the states, or race to sample once I hit the Emerald Isle?

Edited to add: if you phrase your sentence so that you use the plural, you never have to worry about whether it's "whiskey" or "whisky" in a particular region.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

Lagavulin 16 for me!
But I do love my Talisker, Macallan, Dalwhinnie, Blue Label*, Glenmorangie, and Glenkinchie too!
But for now I'm navigating through the better cognacs


----------



## Chris Haskell (Nov 4, 2008)

Caol lla is a great single malt thats used johnnie walker blends...
Other choices are pretty much any Speysides areperfect for an openfire and slippers momment...

anyone visiting scotland could do far worse things than an extensive whiskey tour!!


----------



## Flack (Oct 18, 2008)

Laphroaig. The 10-year is a tremendous value and the cask strength will just knock your socks off. Very, very smoky but smooth as a baby's bottom. I love the stuff, although, admittedly I can't drink it all the time.


----------



## &Son (Feb 18, 2008)

Balvenie's and HP are my personal preference, along with anything Islay. Bourbon is generally my first choice but I find Scotch creeping up the pecking order.


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

Bourbon tends to be my whisky of choice, but for my birthday I received a bottle of scotch to die for, Highland Park 18 year. 

To any one who enjoys single malts, I highly recommend.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Michter's American Whisky is great with notes of butterscotch and caramel, it is wonderful with water or soda. Actually, I like a lot of ryes: Sezerac, Rittenhouse and the Canadians, especially the now no longer available Forty Creek. In a vodka world, I love the non-Scotch darker hued booze.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Financier said:


> Bourbon tends to be my whisky of choice


Please guys, Bourbon and other American whiskeys are spelled with an "e", not whisky which is generally Scotch. For the record, I like them both.

My favorite Bourbon is Knob Creek, but my favorite drink is Jack Daniels Tennessee Whiskey. Having said that I go in and out of my Scotch drinking periods with Glenlevit being my Scotch of choice.

Cruiser


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Please guys, Bourbon and other American whiskeys are spelled with an "e", not whisky which is generally Scotch. For the record, I like them both.
> 
> My favorite Bourbon is Knob Creek, but my favorite drink is Jack Daniels Tennessee Whiskey. Having said that I go in and out of my Scotch drinking periods with Glenlevit being my Scotch of choice.
> 
> Cruiser


My favorite Bourbon is Woodford Reserve - it was recommended by a friend who went to UK, and given to me in a blind taste by the manager of the bar in a five-star hotel, who had just taken a tour of Bourbon producers to broaden his inventory. While I only drink it infrequently, I make sure to have a mint julep with it every Derby Day.


----------



## I Like Dancing (Nov 13, 2007)

I seen a somewhat new user named "Lagavulin16" and it inspired me to post in this thread. 

Although Laga16 is my favourite whisky I think it is starting to be overpriced. I got as many Talisker 18s as I could because I know they are going to be well over $100 soon.

Others I like: Glenmorangie (new Quinta Ruban is my favourite one), Longmorn 15 (too bad they discontinued it...the new expensive 16 isnt nearly as good) Laphroaig QC and Ardbeg 10 for mid shelfers with heavy peat.

For an inexpensive scotch I consider Teacher's the best value.

For the Irish stuff I always need some Redbreast 12 stocked.

Canadian whisky, I like Forty Creek the best...Crown Royal is notoriously overrated.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

Drinking The Macallan 18 right now


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

*An alcoholics opinion*

I used to drink only George dickel bourbon. They went for a few years with finace problems and stopped makin it for a short period of time. I now love makers mark, and have grown to love grey goose vodka.If you hate vodka,dont give up till you have tried grey goose.
Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

The lead singer in my band showed up to pratice with a single malt scotch (I cant remember the brand) It was 12 years old. Out came the dixiecups and the fun began. This was the first time I drank good scotch. One sip of this stuff and now I am in love. I am trying to find a reasonably priced bottle of good scotch. 
cheers, fat paul


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

cosmotoast said:


> I used to drink only George dickel bourbon. They went for a few years with finace problems and stopped makin it for a short period of time. I now love makers mark, and have grown to love grey goose vodka.If you hate vodka,dont give up till you have tried grey goose.
> Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


Does Dickel make a bourbon? I thought it only made Tennessee whiskey.

I enjoy all types of whiskey -- bourbon (too many to name, but current favorite is probably Bulleit), Tennessee (Dickel over Jack, but like them both), Irish (Jameson, I'm Catholic), Scotch (blended (Chivas or Dewars)) and single malt (Laphroaig), American Rye (Wild Turkey), and Canadian (CC).

I also enjoy Manattans (CC or rye takes the edge off the sweetness) and Rob Roys.

There are many terrific bourbons and other fine whiskeys. It is a pleasure to indulge in variety.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

fat paul said:


> The lead singer in my band showed up to pratice with a single malt scotch (I cant remember the brand) It was 12 years old. Out came the dixiecups and the fun began. This was the first time I drank good scotch. One sip of this stuff and now I am in love. I am trying to find a reasonably priced bottle of good scotch.
> cheers, fat paul


If by reasonably priced you mean inexpensive, I'm not sure I know of any that are truly inexpensive. However, Johnny Walker red label, J&B, and Cutty Sark are well-crafted blends that are very good values on sale. America's infatuation with single malts has allowed many of us to fail to appreciate fine blended Scotches. Unlike American blended whiskeys, which are aged whiskeys blended with unaged whiskeys or neutral spirits, blended scotches are carefully crafted blends of aged scotch whiskeys. They are worthy of appreciation for their own sake. While the whiskeys named above are not the highest price point for blended scotches, they are fine whiskeys, especially for the price.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> America's infatuation with single malts has allowed many of us to fail to appreciate fine blended Scotches.


Johnnie Walker used to do a tasting presentation where one tried single malts from the four regions of Scotland - one was very peaty, another very salty, etc., to show how the extreme flavors came together to form a good blend.

The newer version of the presentation focuses on the different styles of the Johnnie Walker blends. This is mainly because the Highland single malt they used, Cardhu, was the victim of a failed marketing scheme and is now not available int he US. The Red Label is designed with only a few strongnotes so that it works well in cocktails. The Black label is the lowest grade suited for drinking neat or with water or soda.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven;t drank Scotch for a couple years now.... barely drink at all now. But, in the days I thought MacCallan was IT. There were good and bad years, but if you get a good year of MacCallan, BUY IT ALL. I remember a 12 year back around 2001 was AWESOME. I had about 12 bottles at one point. Some of the 7 and 18 years at that era were HARD.

My favorite American Bourbons/Whiskys... Makers Mark for mixing, BOOKERS 110% (approx) is just wonderful^3, and Bullett is sweet shooters.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

My "workhorse" single-malt varies between Macallan 15 and Oban 14; if I'm feeling fancy, maybe a Macallan 18.

I have a half bottle of the Macallan 15 in the house at the moment.

D.


----------



## Realalefan (Jan 12, 2009)

fat paul said:


> The lead singer in my band showed up to pratice with a single malt scotch (I cant remember the brand) It was 12 years old. Out came the dixiecups and the fun began. This was the first time I drank good scotch. One sip of this stuff and now I am in love. I am trying to find a reasonably priced bottle of good scotch.
> cheers, fat paul


At least in my area, prices for single malts have been climbing steadily to the point where there's very little to be had under $30/bottle and not many under $40. The Dalmore used to be my go-to inexpensive single malt, along with Old Pulteney. Morrison Bowmore produces a budget range called McClelland's which is under $20/bottle around here, it's decent but very young stuff, probably a bit rough compared to the 12-y-o you had.

The good news is that blended Scotch can be a fantastic bargain! Try Grant's, Teacher's, Green Plaid for a start. Don't be put off by the low prices and/or plastic bottles, these are fine whiskies.

My personal favorite blend: White Horse. Still the smokiest blend I've found.


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen for the advice. My wife gave me a bottle of Glenlivet 12 for Christmas. I have been enjoying this ever since. She found it at costco for $27.95 per 750ml. At that price I see another addiction in my future.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Laphroaig 10 yr. is probably my favorite for its peatiness. I also like Lagavulin. Though I must admit that most times my pocketbook demands I stick with Johnnie Walker Black!


----------



## flaminjo (Dec 15, 2008)

i prefer Bourbon over any other drink! i just love having it


----------



## kwitie (Dec 7, 2010)

Financier said:


> Bourbon tends to be my whisky of choice, but for my birthday I received a bottle of scotch to die for, Highland Park 18 year.
> 
> To any one who enjoys single malts, I highly recommend.


Seconded.
HP is fantastic.Although recently I had a bottle of Glenmorangie Quinta Rubin 
mmmm... nice


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

JohnHarvard said:


> Drinking The Macallan 18 right now


Fine scotch, previously a great value, but now in Canada at least, priced with the big boys (and appropriately so). I remember Michael Jackson (RIP) writing shortly before his death in his _'complete guide to Single Malt Scotch_' that the best Canadian Whiskeys surpassed the single malts. I don't think he was welcome past Dumfries after that.

I too love the Canadian Clubs premium offering offerings.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I Like Dancing said:


> For the Irish stuff I always need some Redbreast 12 stocked.


 True. A good pot still whiskey.

For a great value Irish malt you cannot beat Sainsbury's Irish Malt. It is produced by Cooley and is very easy drinking. It is better than their Dun Leire which is the 'Taste the Difference' whiskey from the same crowd. That won a gold medal.

https://whiskyreviews.blogspot.com/2010/04/122-sainsburys-single-malt-irish.html

At under £14 you cannot go wrong.


----------

